# Toshiba satellite A105 Model#PSAA8U Drivers



## zer0_c00l

my Aunt needs drivers for a  toshiba satellite A105 Model# PSAA8U-eq034  Ethernet,sound ,video   all of them she formatte and lost her driver disk...any help would be great . she running xp  sp2


----------



## cohen

Google Search


----------



## zer0_c00l

thanks found it all


----------



## cohen

zer0_c00l said:


> thanks found it all



no problems - anytime


----------

